# Lost our beloved pine today :(



## minz (Apr 16, 2013)

RIP Pete the pine snake, she had the most amazing temperement of any snake I have come into contact with, she was 17 years old and had been with the OH since she was 18 months, a truly beautiful girl and will be very sadly missed.


----------



## ReptileRichie (May 17, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss, i lost two of my snakes last week and its so upsetting, snakes are beautiful animals!<3 hope you are okay after this


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

sorry for your loss, what a happy long life he had !


----------

